# Fog Curtain



## Mr. Dark (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey guys,

We are working on a fog curtain for a local tourist attractions hayride, and we need to create a fog curtain that spans across a 15' road. We are building 2 10' columns to place beside the road, and we have roughly a 2' square space within the column to mount a chiller to cool the fog enough to make it drop the 10' we need it to drop to the ground. We tried last night using a mini-fridge (a legit mini-fridge) and had some success but are concerned with cooling the fog enough to drop it when we know it will be colder in late October than it was last night. Anyone have any ideas on what may work better? If we can't get this to work, then we plan on running PVC up both columns and spanning the street to have fog spraying from three different sides as opposed to just the curtain effect. Suggestions?

Mr. Dark


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Read the Fog chiller threads, You will find all of the information you will need. 


Aside from that, an Empty Mini Fridge won't cool much fog since there is nothing inside the refrigerator for the fog to make contact with. Fog needs a medium like Ice cubes or a large radiator to transfer the "Coolness" to the fog. Ice cubes mixed with a tiny amount of dry ice seems to be the most efficient (Cheapest) way to get fog cold enough to "Fall" to the ground. You could fill your mini Fridge with Ice cubes and get a fairly good result, depending on how you run your plumbing.


----------



## Mr. Dark (Jul 16, 2013)

I should have elaborated more, but we did fill the fridge with ice. I will read some of the other threads though. Thanks!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

What wattage fogger? The problem with a chiller run into ducting is the fog comes out very slowly. Theres just no pressure. If I had to use just ice, and then run it into ducting, I would want frozen water bottles in the duct to help keep the fog as cool as possible, and I would want the longest hang time, densest fog fluid I could get. Im running an electric chiller off a 1500 watt fog machine at a local haunt, and it still looks like I may need to add an inline vortex chiller after the electric unit, to get it cool enough to stay on the ground at night. Its forming a misty fog at about waist level, I want it to be right on the floor.

Wind is going to be an issue for you, I think. Wish I had better news. I have some ideas, but they arent great.


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

So what if the fogger and the chiller were elevated to the height of the curtain?


----------



## Mr. Dark (Jul 16, 2013)

We actually got it up and running last night. We modified a Vortex Chiller and placed the chiller in the top of the column so the 2" PVC comes directly out of the chiller and it seems to work pretty good. We only used about half of the ice we will actually use on the nights of the event and ran it much harder than what they will actually use. A tractor will come through with guests every 15 minutes, and we ran it every 30 seconds for about 30 to 45 minutes. I'll see of I can post a video that I took last night. We were running it off of a 1000W fogger, and fortunately where they will be placed as the sight is pretty shielded so hopefully wind won't be too much of a factor. Thanks for the input everybody.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah...wind.
It's the damn wind that kills it.
Damn the wind I say!


----------

